# Tuesday/Wednesday to BV



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Can use 2 crew for a trip to Boomvang/Nancen on Tuesday and Wednesday. Plan to leave Freeport early Tuesday and return late Wednesday. Share fuel, bait and ice. PM if interested.
Jerry


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jerry, you have pm


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Crew is full. Thanks to all those who replied.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I am always late when a good trip shows up. Mr Jerry if next time you need crew , I would be glad to join you when its an overnight as im driving from DFW.
regards


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm always available for a Mon, Tues,or Wed trip also.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

I can vouch for Mad Marlin. I did an overnighter with him last summer out of POC and he is good company. Lots of fishing knowledge, top notch gear, and he covered more than his share of repsponsibility.


----------

